
New XPrize competition looks for a better underwater robot - Jtsummers
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/12/new-xprize-competition-looks-for-a-better-underwater-robot/
======
mhb_eng
I can't wait to see what kind of cool technology comes out of this. It's
unfortunate there is no R&D funding provided. As someone who works in the
underwater robotics industry, it's fairly simple to make something that will
work at 100m. 2000/4000m is something else entirely. This essentially
precludes anybody but existing organizations with already developed
capabilities from participating(i.e. WHOI's REMUS 6000, which is my early
favorite), If anyone has some money sitting around and wants to form a team,
just drop me a line!

